# Holy Holy Grail RY4



## Cornelius (17/9/20)

Hi guys, need some input . 

Is Holy Grail RY4 now broken? To me the V2 tastes nothing like V1. Or am I crazy?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (17/9/20)

Cornelius said:


> Hi guys, need some input .
> 
> Is Holy Grail RY4 now broken? To me the V2 tastes nothing like V1. Or am I crazy?


I never tasted the original, but I know that the creator of the Cardinal recipe has a disclaimer on the recipe now that states it will not be as good with the V2 as the original was.
What I want to know is why they decided to change such an incredibly popular flavour (and not go back to the original based on the feedback about the V2)...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius (17/9/20)

CJB85 said:


> I never tasted the original, but I know that the creator of the Cardinal recipe has a disclaimer on the recipe now that states it will not be as good with the V2 as the original was.
> What I want to know is why they decided to change such an incredibly popular flavour (and not go back to the original based on the feedback about the V2)...


Exactly the issue I have is Cardinal, had to dump 200ml I had steeping. Thought it is the coils, wicks but nothing. It tastes strange.
@Rude Rudi , do you perhaps have some input or advise? I know you also use this in some recipes.


----------



## StompieZA (17/9/20)

I never used V1, i currently have V2 but to me its not as good as RY4 Double.


----------



## Adephi (17/9/20)

CJB85 said:


> I never tasted the original, but I know that the creator of the Cardinal recipe has a disclaimer on the recipe now that states it will not be as good with the V2 as the original was.
> What I want to know is why they decided to change such an incredibly popular flavour (and not go back to the original based on the feedback about the V2)...



Last year a couple of flavour houses changed some formulas. They get their ingredients from suppliers and when vaping was getting a bad wrap the suppliers didn't want anything to do with vaping so they stopped supplying. Another popular flavour is TFA Stawberry Ripe that got changed but not by much. Unless you are a super taster you won't notice it but some people say its a slight bit sweeter. There might be some more changes coming soon with all the happenings in the US.

Regarding the Holy Grail RY4 I also haven't had the OG. But I like my RY4's very creamy and custardy. So it works for me. I add 1% HS RY4 to up the tobacco and some FLV Red Burley if needed. It still has its place.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CJB85 (17/9/20)

StompieZA said:


> I never used V1, i currently have V2 but to me its not as good as RY4 Double.


Do you swap them 1:1 in terms of %’s?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## takatatak (17/9/20)

I have both and V1 is definitely better... It has a richer caramel and tobacco taste and the V2 kinda feels a bit thin in comparison. I still like V2 but you need to up the strength a bit... I've seen people using V2 at about 33% extra strength compared to V1 so a recipe that calls for 6% V1 would be better with like 8% V2...

As @Adephi mentioned, this isn't a conscious decision by a flavour house like DIY Flavor Shack but more an availability issue from one of their ingredient suppliers. DIY Flavor Shack tends to blend and modify other concentrates so they are sometimes affected by other companies reformulating or distancing themselves from the vaping industry as mentioned...

I know Fear got damn close to replicating Holy Holy Grail V1... It's basically TFA RY4D and DIYFS Cafe Napoleon mixed but because Cafe Napoleon was also reformulated, Fear had to try to clone the Cafe Napoleon too. I know he said he got stupid close to cloning the V1 but it involved using natural vanilla extract etc. and became impractical to share the information. I think he's kinda keeping it secret


----------



## StompieZA (17/9/20)

CJB85 said:


> Do you swap them 1:1 in terms of %’s?



Kinda but they are still different, i just prefer RY4 Double, it has a better caramel profile compared to V2 Holy Grail

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

